# ok how bout 7 deadly sins theme?



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

I found this from another site. i thought it might help.



Let's see Greed: (pimps, lawyers, drug dealers, gangsters, etc.) Vanity: (movie and rock stars) Gluttony: (represented by all of the horrible junk food you will serve!) Lust: (and costume representing a lady of the night...any hooker looking costumes that have nothing to do with the original...ie little red riding hood in her underware LOL) Wrath: (any scary costumes that imply that they might kill you or hurt you...ie, jason, freddy, etc.) Sloth: (anyone too f'ing lazy to dress up, or even worse people who say they are something/someone, but look like themselves...with a hat or some teeth...haha)*food- chocolate and lots of it, mud cakes, cupcakes with words on it (the seven deadly sins).

*drinks- softdrink in wine bottles or even better, wine. you can get fake wine in your local supermarket.

* decorations- make the colour theme red and/or gold.

red representing the devil, gold representing money.

so get balloons, streamers, paint the bins gold, tablecloths, red serviettes (easy to find cuz its a christmas colour), plastic wine glasses, sprinkle red and gold glitter and stars on the ground.

make a kissing booth with a big cardboard box, make a "green eyed monster",

make weights by tying balloons on a broomstick and writing the weight on them. so people can lift it up for fun.

make a background with egotistical sayings like im hot, your not, im sexy, beautiful ect. so people can get a photo by it posing.


----------



## reverb99 (Aug 17, 2008)

I did this theme last year and had a blast! Each room was a different sin...

Entry - Envy - Covered the wall in fake green vines and a string of eyeball lights (green eyed monster, get it?)

Living Room - Wrath - Black walls, red lights, weapons and fake blood

Dining Room - Lust - Silk fabric over everything... lacy lingerie and lipstick on the mirror

Kitchen - Greed - green lights and fake money everywhere

Garage - Gluttony - "Cadaver Cafe" - battery candles on tables and bones everywhere. We also set up the karaoke in the garage, so this is where most people gathered.

Back Porch - Sloth - Lots of chairs and benches with pillows... purple lights...

Each room also had a little parchment looking piece of paper with the sin and a three or four word definition (they looked pretty cool)...


I did a video invitation using the Halloween CD from Digital Juice and slowing down the Marilyn Manson version of "I Put a Spell on You" because I felt like it kind of embodied a lot of these sins  I'll post the video in a little bit.

We did some other stuff, but you get the idea... Hope that helps!


----------



## reverb99 (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh! Almost forgot Pride -- That was the bathroom... all kinds of make up, Botox "needles" and such, blue lights and blood on the mirror.
Here's my video invite from last year...

Oh, and my name is Bonnie Hunt (yes, like the actress/comedian), so I call my party "The Bonnie Haunt"...

http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=-2947653991807503290&hl=en


----------



## GuitarGal (Aug 11, 2006)

Just thought I'd mention a friend of mine introduced me to "7 Deadly Zins" wine a few years ago. It is very, very good and obviously perfect for your theme. I wouldn't have a Hallloween party without it anymore! Excellent wine and you don't even have to make a fake label!!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

For Gluttony, instead of making a whole bunch of food, how about making whatever amount of food you will serve but display it on a small table so it looks like there is a lot more. Almost overflowing a little table with food would be good for gluttony and you wouldn't have to go through much trouble for that.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

OK, Bonnie Hunt...

That was AWESOME!!!

There isn't a single thing that I didn't like about that invitation, it was perfect!!! You did a great job.

And lucky you, to have a name that so easily translates to something Halloweenish!!


----------



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

You guys rock! You have given me a lot to go on. Thanks so much. I like the room idea, but will have to put some more thought into it. Maybe make it into a game and see who can guess all the rooms.... I love the costume ideas too. Thanks again.


----------



## reverb99 (Aug 17, 2008)

MHooch said:


> OK, Bonnie Hunt...
> 
> That was AWESOME!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks! I had a great time making it... I also gained a new respect for folks that do creative video editing for a living!


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

Bonnie - that was absolutely fantastic!!!!!!!!!!! 

Wow....


----------



## jennyvier (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm doing this theme too! (Decorating-wise, that is.) It's such a classic. ^_^

Also, Bonnie - that invite was AWESOME! I made my invite before deciding on my decor theme, so I'm not matching, but I'm pretty happy with my invite so I don't mind the discord.


----------



## halloween83 (Sep 17, 2008)

Bonnie....I love your invite as well! I'm sold! I'd love to do something like this as well; but, I'm not very tech-savvy. Ideas on how I could do this on my own? Can't wait.


----------



## reverb99 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks! Hmm... I used Adobe Premiere to make it. I think you could use something like Windows MovieMaker (you may have that on your computer already). You can use photos and use the preset motion options to zoom in and out, pan back and forth, etc. and then put text in creepy fonts on top with whatever music in the background. Just an idea. I'm sure there are some other low-cost video editing software options out there, too. If I think of any other ideas, I'll let you know.


----------

